# Graphics card and HD playback issues.



## Renny (Jun 30, 2011)

*Config - AMD Athlon 3000+, MSI K8MM-V, 2GB DDR 400MHz RAM, Seagate 7200.12 1TB, LG DVD Writer, USB K/B and Mouse, 2x80mm fan*

Windows 7 32-Bit with Forceware 275.33


First of all I use my IGP primarily, I decided to check my Geforce 7300GT GPU but I'm facing some weird issue,

1.My on-board graphics (VIA Unichrome Pro IGP) can always playback 720p videos with ease at just around 40% CPU usage,

Sometimes even 1080p at CPU 100% usage,


2. But my Geforce 7300GT(AGP, 512 MB), struggles to playback 720p, the CPU usage is 100% and playback is very slow, audio and video are out of sync because video lags a lot,

Is the GPU lagging because its not getting enough power?

PS - I have tried GOM, KMP as well as Mediaplayer Classic, using both Overlay mixer and VMR9 Renderless, with the same results.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

Please post ur OS and GPU driver details


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 30, 2011)

It's a low profile GPU, but still its enough for HD video.. Could you please post your PSU make and wattage ?


----------



## Renny (Jun 30, 2011)

The SMPS is about 4.5 years old, its rated 250W, here are the specs:-


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2011)

Nvidia Geforrce 7 series don't has integrated HD decoding capability and thats' why Op's movies are decoded by the cpu which is not enough for HD video.

@ OP - get a gfx card like 8400GS @ 1.5k or HD5570 around 3.7k if you want to play some games as well along with HD movies


----------



## Renny (Jul 1, 2011)

So it not because of the PSU?
That's weird, an IGP doing better than a graphics card!

And I have an AGP slot, so suggest some GPU when can playback HD with ease and also their prices.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, chrome IG must be helping in video acceleration. 7300 is a very old GPU, most probably based of a higher model number 6xxx card.


----------



## Renny (Jul 1, 2011)

Any AGP GPU that can decode even 1080p HD? Also what would the prices be?

Would this GPU suffice to playback even 1080p HD? And for 2K budget for GPU what do you suggest?

Gecube Graphic Card Model - GC-RX24PGA2-D3 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Check its availability. It should be more than sufficient for 1080p HD Movies and some light gaming too.


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2011)

If you have an AGP slot, you can pretty much forget about buying a new graphic card. Consider a full system overhaul.

And yeah, that HD 2400 PRO will be more of a downgrade from your nVidia 7300 GT. Not an upgrade by any means. iirc, 7300 GT and HD 2400 XT used to compete with each other.


----------



## Renny (Jul 1, 2011)

^Cash strapped for an overall upgrade, so 7300GT>2400HD ? In that case its Nvidia which has not included GPU HD decoding!?

*So let me confirm this once,

1.Buying a PSU won't solve this issue, rite?

2.Is there any tweak/custom firmware or driver I can use to make my 7300GT decode HD?*


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 1, 2011)

i think one way is to use Purevideo+Cyberlink on 7300 but i am not sure


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2011)

Xccentricity said:


> ^Cash strapped for an overall upgrade, so 7300GT>2400HD ? In that case its Nvidia which has not included GPU HD decoding!?
> 
> *So let me confirm this once,
> 
> ...


well, no idea really.

Your card should handle 1080p imho.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2011)

@Xccentricity: PSU is only for power & not related to HD video decoding....

try updating the BIOS of GPU...


----------



## Renny (Jul 1, 2011)

^Flashing is risky dude, I don't wanna screw up the card 

Today I'm gonna be buying a Benq G2222HDL and FSP Saga II 500w SMPS, I had a budget of ~8500 for the monitor and 2K for the SMPS, what do you guys think?


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Perfect. You might want to take a look at Dell ST2220M.


----------



## Renny (Jul 1, 2011)

1. ^Only between between ST2220L and ST2220M is in the L has a HDMI port?

2. And how much would a good DVI cable and a good power cable cost?

3. And my 7300GT will have no problems to display a screen resolution of 1920x1080 on the monitor rite? (Through DVI)


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

1. Probably so.

2. 700-1000 bucks for both. But they would come bundled with the monitor, so don't worry.

3. Absolutely.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 1, 2011)

Xccentricity said:


> ^Flashing is risky dude, I don't wanna screw up the card



yes it is...but still people do it....just like overclockers do....
if u have a UPS then i dnt think its so risky....


----------



## Cilus (Jul 1, 2011)

First of all, 7300 based cards do have the capability of decoding HD content. It can work on any content if encoded in *H.264, WMV, and MPEG-2* formats. Check *here*. But for using it you need to have *nVidia Pure Video Decoder* installed. Also use some players like *Splayer, MediaPlayerClassic Home Cinema* which have default DXVA acceleration capability for HD contents. Even at VLC you can enable GPU acceleration. GPU just can't jump to decode HD contents unless GPU acceleration supported players are not used.
Check in net to find setup guides for MPC Home Cinema. For codec install FFDShow Codec.

I know it because I used to use my 6600 GT with nVidia Pure Video decoder to decode HD contents based on DivX 6 codec.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Pure Video Decoder is a free download or what? Completely forgotten about it.


----------



## Renny (Jul 1, 2011)

^Will check that out,

Meanwhile I bought the monitor , there was a DVI cable included in it, it looked like this:-
*www.datapro.net/images/dvi_ds.gif

I bought one which looks like this,
*www.datapro.net/images/dvi_dd.gif

Which one of them should I use?



Also when I scroll pages in the browser, the page doesn't scroll up/down smoothly,
It scrolls like when no display drivers are installed?
Even when I minimize and maximize explorer it sort the window sorts of freezes for a second or two before its contents are displayed.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you installed the latest drivers?


----------



## Renny (Jul 1, 2011)

^Yup, even normal res vids are pretty choppy and resizing them while playing completely freezes the video playback.

Weird, when I use Aero themes the scrolling and video playback is smooth,

But when I use basic themes, the problems occur.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 2, 2011)

Xccentricity said:


> ^Will check that out,
> 
> Meanwhile I bought the monitor , there was a DVI cable included in it, it looked like this:-
> *www.datapro.net/images/dvi_ds.gif
> ...



Here u go:
Digital Visual Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Have u installed the correct drivers


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

Skud said:


> Pure Video Decoder is a free download or what? Completely forgotten about it.



this product is too old last version : 1.02-223 released on : June 28, 2006

you can grab a 30 day trial copy from here 

NVIDIA PureVideo Decoder


----------



## Cilus (Jul 4, 2011)

Use guru3d Driver Sweeper (now available in softpedia) to remove all the nvidia Graphics card drivers. Then install the latest driver for your card...don't install the latest nvidia driver, only install the latest one recommended for your card.

Now Download SPlayer and enable GPU Acceleration in the setting. Start playing video with it.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 5, 2011)

Also , do not install more than one codec Pack. My recommendation would be to Only use K-Lite COdec Pack . Also try KMPlayer it is really the best Player out there in my opinion , lots of features + internal codecs that work like a charm.

I have Onboard 7025 and it handles 1080p Videos easily , so 7300 would surely have no problem, GPU Power wise.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ yep, even I'm using KMplayer to playback HD contents


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 5, 2011)

^^is it that good?
I am using MPC + FFD codecs for years now. IMO, gives the best possible quality playback.
Currently, i am using MPC x64 with DXVA. The player still have few issues with matroska and mp4 container files!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 5, 2011)

^^I m using MPC x64 with DXVA & no issues so far smooth playback


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^is it that good?
> I am using MPC + FFD codecs for years now. IMO, gives the best possible quality playback.
> Currently, i am using MPC x64 with DXVA. The player still have few issues with matroska and mp4 container files!



I consider it to be the best Media Player available for PC and I consider GOMPlayer to the second best


----------



## Renny (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm able to playback 720p at around 50% CPU usage in GOM and MPC, does this indicate partial GPU decoding? *Latest WHQL Forceware)


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ if GPU decoding is enabled your CPU utilization should not cross 15-20% but your cpu utilization has decreased from previous with the latest drivers anyway and videos are playing smoothly - right 

BTW, Have you tried NVIDIA PureVideo Decoder - try installing it and follow the steps correctly to configure it and then let us know how much cpu utilization is there when playing 1080p HD vids.


----------

